# Is there a download to simulate Android cell phones on your desktop?



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi, just curious, if there is a download where you can get software that will allow you
to check out the Android phone on your computer? like a user would? thanks


----------



## kreiff (Mar 23, 2011)

Yup! In fact, Google provides all developers with an emulator of the phone in their free SDK.

If you're somewhat programming/code savvy you can get the whole SDK here:
http://developer.android.com/index.html

And there are instructions for using the emulator here:
http://developer.android.com/guide/developing/tools/emulator.html

If you're not particularly code savvy, Haseeb, a member of the XSA-Developers forum created an executable version of the emulator, which is now available for download on the addictive tips blog here:
http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/download-google-android-emulator/

I haven't tried it myself, but I imagine with a little work you can get it to run almost any android app you come across, especially with the Android SDK as it's designed to help software developers test their apps.


----------

